# new boat



## dearl (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys been a while since I've been here. Well it happened, I was at the dock one saturday, and a guy ask was the Madd Catter for sale, Well if the moneys right it is. His offer has my attention, and before I knew it I sold the ole girl. Good boat, had fun building it but I am on to new and better things. I broke down and bought this Lowe 1655D tunnel hull With a hydraulic jack plate, and a 2008 Mercury 90/65 2 stroke. Front mounted console and plenty of floor area. This is a bare boat, clean canvas. Boat and motor weigh in at roughly 900 lbs. I have had it in the water 3 times, and 1st time i couldn't stop it from porpoising at 1/2 throttle. I took it home, and moved as much weight as I could forward, and it rides fairly comfortable now. It will push this rig 35 - 37, but man it drinks the gas at WOT . I figured it was getting 2.5 mpg at WOT. Wont be running her there much, its a shallow runner for sure, On plane I have been through 4"- 6" water no problem. Let me know what you think.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 19, 2010)

=P~ =P~


----------



## Zum (Jun 20, 2010)

I remember watching your build on your old boat,,,great job.
This boat looks nice,interesting layout.
What's the bow look like are you going to do a big mod?


----------



## dearl (Jun 20, 2010)

no big mods, yet. I like the boat layout, not much to change there, but there is the weight issue. I have to keep it front heavy to keep the nose down. a forward mounted fuel tank, new depth finder, spot light, just the usual stuff.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very sweet....I'm excited to see what you do with her in the future.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice boat bud!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Rig man, how do you like the jet drive rather then the prop?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 15, 2010)

dearl said:


> but man it drinks the gas at WOT .



My 2 stroke 90 Merc does the same thing.

HUGE difference between WOT and 3/4 or a little more. I can actually hear the check valve in my fuel tank clicking from the vacuum created at WOT. :shock: 

Nice boat. :wink:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay....I'll bite. What does WOT mean? #-o


----------



## perchin (Jul 15, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Okay....I'll bite. What does WOT mean? #-o



Wide Open Throttle


----------



## fender66 (Jul 15, 2010)

perchin said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay....I'll bite. What does WOT mean? #-o
> ...



Now why didn't I think of that! Thanks.


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 15, 2010)

Its okay bro, I was like...WOT...hmm oh lol took me a few.


----------

